# Someones Worst Nightmare



## Gizzard (Jan 14, 2010)

After much debate over why my bearded dragon isnt eatting i came to the conclusion of trying woodies and im woundering if my setup is ok, 

p.s i will fill with more egg things when ive got them, but at the moment there is about 20 in there


----------



## FAY (Jan 14, 2010)

What is stopping them running out?


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah looks ok, i feed mine dog food its cheep and they grow quickly off it.


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 14, 2010)

FAY said:


> What is stopping them running out?



fluron i would say


----------



## FAY (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh OK, I couldn't make it out.
Looks good, we give them rat and mouse pellets that have turned to powder. carrots and we also put a small bowl of wet cotton wool for moisture.


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 14, 2010)

dog food? biscuits of can?


----------



## cris (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks good, they arnt exactly the hardest critters to keep. The population will be limited by the amount of shelter, food available and obviously the amount that gets used as food. feeding them on carrot and dry dog food is fine, but they will eat virtually anything.

You can also add a flyscreen lid if you want to stop other insects getting in, i dont bother as they are just extra food.


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 14, 2010)

TWENTY B said:


> dog food? biscuits of can?



yeah just dry biscuits


----------



## absinthe_616 (Jan 14, 2010)

sorry, im just wondering why this thread is called Someones Worst Nightmare???:?


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 14, 2010)

People are scared of roaches ?


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jan 14, 2010)

absinthe_616 said:


> sorry, im just wondering why this thread is called Someones Worst Nightmare???:?


+1
Not what I expected when I clicked on the link


----------



## Gizzard (Jan 14, 2010)

i useed Coles brand Petolium jelly at the top rim, petrolium jelly is just a scientific name for Vasoline but since it was coles brand it was much much cheaper, and came in a bigger jar. its thickly covered over the rim to stop them climing on it.

As i get more shelter ill put more shelter in there but till then this is all i have at the moment.

these guys will be up for sale , and they will be gutloaded when u recieve, im just waiting on them to breed


----------



## absinthe_616 (Jan 14, 2010)

lol but usually people who are scared of bugs are also scared of snakes....


----------



## Gizzard (Jan 14, 2010)

but um this isnt for snakes this thread is based for lizards and arachnids :S


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 14, 2010)

Reptiles-R-us said:


> i useed Coles brand Petolium jelly at the top rim, petrolium jelly is just a scientific name for Vasoline but since it was coles brand it was much much cheaper, and came in a bigger jar. its thickly covered over the rim to stop them climing on it.
> 
> As i get more shelter ill put more shelter in there but till then this is all i have at the moment.
> 
> these guys will be up for sale , and they will be gutloaded when u recieve, im just waiting on them to breed


i have never used vaso does it work ok???


----------



## Gizzard (Jan 14, 2010)

dtulip10 said:


> i have never used vaso does it work ok???



well they dont seem to be escaping


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 14, 2010)

i have been using fluron from the herp shop its easy and does a awesome job with no mess like vaso would i would imagine


----------



## Gizzard (Jan 14, 2010)

No mess what so ever, i just used my finger BEFORE putting the roachs in, and spread it with my finger then made X constantly making \ one way then / the oposite way and they are unable to climb it the only problem with vasoline is it is hard to get off ur fingers butt they are definatly not escaping


----------



## cris (Jan 14, 2010)

Vasolene just tends to gather dust, fluon is slightly better to use IMO, but there isnt much in it. Hopefully one day they will make(or i will find) a product that is permanent and doesnt rub off. The coating on nonstick fry pans works, but i dont think you can get stuff like that that just paints on and cutting up fry pans and sticking them around the top of an enclosure doesnt seem very practical.


----------



## Gizzard (Jan 14, 2010)

i was lucky but because my woodies wwere already breeding in the tub i bought them from , and so well i HAD babies theyve already been eaten my baby beardie seemed to much enjoy them


----------



## Gizzard (Jan 14, 2010)

also guys how do u sex these ? iremember its something to do with there exo skeloton or something any help ?


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 14, 2010)

not sure but if you pick up the wing and there are nymphs under there its a girl. they breed like crazy once they start and wont take long to fill a colony up.


----------



## Gizzard (Jan 14, 2010)

i thought the ones with a hard carapace were the females and the ones with wings were males :S


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 14, 2010)

i always thought the wings where the aldult stage of growth and not determined by the sex.


----------



## Gizzard (Jan 15, 2010)

i might be thinking of dubia roachs , they are a way better feeder then woodies but u cant get the in australia


----------



## Sel (Jan 15, 2010)

The winged ones are the Females

How many containers did you buy? If your starting a colony your going to need alot more than just one container

How did your beardie go eating with the woodies? any improvement?


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 15, 2010)

My set-up is a deep tub like yours with the lid partly cut out and replaced with metal fly screen. I used Vasolene to avoid them escaping and it worked well until we had a few hot days. Vaso melted, ran down the side of the tub and pooled at the bottom. They still couldn't escape but it was disgustingly messy. I think I'll try the Fluron when I next do an order.


----------



## Lovemydragons (Jan 15, 2010)

I was thinking of having a woodies colony, but how do you pull out the size you need to feed without having to sit there grabbing roach by roach?? Or do you separate the babies at an early stage, which probably leaves the same problem.


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 15, 2010)

i just grab a egg tray and shake and whats there is there. just have to keep an eye ya numbers so you dont over feed. and its also good to buy another bulk every six months or so just as a top up and for fresh blood into the colony.


----------



## Gizzard (Jan 16, 2010)

MzSel said:


> The winged ones are the Females
> 
> How many containers did you buy? If your starting a colony your going to need alot more than just one container
> 
> How did your beardie go eating with the woodies? any improvement?



He loves them every time he sees me drop his woodies dish in he goes crazy
i decided to get a large food dish and put all his woodies in there and put vasoline around the edges again so the roachs cant go wild and take over th enclosure . But occasionally ive been dropping in a roach to keep his skills up


----------



## garycahill (Jan 16, 2010)

I personally would never feed roaches that had vasoline on them to my herps. 
I only use fluon, not much more than the vasoline & one container of it will last several years.
It seems there are multiple threads running at the moment on woodies.
Did you consider doing a search before you posted this thread?


----------



## adz83 (Jan 16, 2010)

Dragonwolf said:


> My set-up is a deep tub like yours with the lid partly cut out and replaced with metal fly screen. I used Vasolene to avoid them escaping and it worked well until we had a few hot days. Vaso melted, ran down the side of the tub and pooled at the bottom. They still couldn't escape but it was disgustingly messy. I think I'll try the Fluron when I next do an order.


 
i hav had the exact same thing happen to my colony....the vaso is fine during winter but in summer wen its hot it just slides down n things get real messy


----------

